# Ways to stop your cat wandering off



## Lizzieee.xo (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi All, 

We have a problem regarding our boy cat. 
We live near by to an operating RAF base and he keep entering it and causing havoc (by going on the runway)
The RAF police have send something has to be done to stop him coming, and has even said if it come to it, he may have to be shot. 

He loves it outside, as his was rescued from off the streets and i don't want to stop him going out. 

Is there anyway of stopping him going over there?

Many thanks


----------



## Saf (Jul 20, 2016)

You have to either keep inside or build a cat enclosure. You have a responsibility to not allow your cat to cause such problems and a responsibility to not allow him to put himself in such a dangerous situation.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Lizzieee.xo and welcome 

Unfortunately the RAF operating base is acting as a magnet for your cat because it is probably a haven for wildlife. Grassed areas alongside runways are mostly undisturbed by humans on foot, and so the areas provide safe homes for plenty of mice, voles etc, as well possibly as ground-nesting birds.

I am afraid it would be impossible to stop your cat going over there, when the base holds such a big attraction for him. Please, please do not allow the risk of him being shot. The RAF police have every right to do so if they consider he is putting the safety of their personnel and planes at risk.

I advise you to have your garden cat-proofed with special fencing so your cat cannot get out. There is a thread on the Cat Chat boards with lots of information on the subject. I have had my garden successfully cat proofed using Purrfect Fence. But other systems are also good.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/

Meanwhile please keep your cat indoors until the garden is enclosed.

The only viable alternative would be to re-home your cat to a safer area. Maybe not something you want to do, but his safety, and the safety of RAF pilots, has to be the priority.


----------



## jasperthecat (Aug 5, 2017)

Lizzieee.xo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have a problem regarding our boy cat.
> We live near by to an operating RAF base and he keep entering it and causing havoc (by going on the runway)
> ...


Hello and welcome.
Is there any way of stopping him? YES there are several options but unfortunately it will require decisive action on your part!

Really the only logical answers are, keep him indoors or build or create an enclosed area so that he can't escape which is the best option or otherwise re-home him or even move home yourself which are the least ideal.
I can understand you not wishing to prevent him from going out but you really have little choice in the matter other than those options I've suggested as he is currently a danger both to himself and other people and if the situation continues, the RAF might even be forced to shoot him as they've already explained which I'm quite sure you really wouldn't want but could end up being the inevitable outcome if something isn't done. The RAF's responsibility lies in protecting the pilots who use the runway and not your cat...therefore your responsibility lies in preventing your cat from entering the base which is a threat to his well-being.

Your cat isn't going to change so you have make the decisions for him. Personally speaking I'd much prefer having and dealing with a miffed cat that can't go roaming than possibly burying a dead one.

Good luck and I hope you resolve your problem.


----------



## Helen Urie (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi - I had to bring my cat indoors after a neighbour tried to steal him. It was really tough as it was the start of summer when I had to do it. But honestly it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The first two weeks were hard but after that he was fine. I play with him lots, have window perches and I take him for harnessed walks now. 

He might cry but be tough. Wear ear plugs if needs be and don't cave in - you can do it


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi! A fully enclosed garden would be a good solution, or rehome the cat or you all move! You need to decide quickly & please, please don’t let him out in the meantime, unless he is on a lead & you accompany him & obviously no-where near the RAF base. Good luck & shame the RAF base can’t move instead!!


----------

